
DeepMind Can Now Beat Us at Multiplayer Games, Too - ajay-d
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/05/30/science/deep-mind-artificial-intelligence.html
======
bryanrasmussen
I challenge DeepMind to a game of D&D, and I mean real roleplaying required,
not just dice rolling!

